# Haunt Con



## goregalore (Apr 9, 2004)

Who is attending Haunt Con.
You can check out www.hauntcon.com for more information.
It will never replace Transworld, but I think it is going to provide a great place for haunters to get together and have some fun.
Plus it should provide a good convention to pick up some props, and some great information.

I hope to see everyone there!

Kevin Alvey
Gore Galore
[email protected]
www.gore-galore.com
www.halloweenmusicgalore.com


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Awww. I really wish I could go. Can't make it this year though. :-(

--------
Larry M.

www.TheHalloweenNetwork.com


----------



## Big Greg (Mar 26, 2004)

Finalized the Hotel, Airline and HauntCon Registration just last week. Emailed Jeanne about registration packets or badges or whatever, but I haven't heard back yet.

Big Greg ~~~ Fear by Design !


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Big Gregg!
I love that skeleton opening the door!
People are always so concerned if "Someone" is going to "Touch Them!" when they are going through here for the tour, maybe now you have inspired me to say, "Nobody will touch you, but my skeleton might stab you! He does those brainless sort of nasty things , you know!"


"My Insanity is well-respected, until they wiggle free and become a stringer for a tabloid"


----------

